# Columbia light roadster



## Rustngrease (Oct 12, 2019)

Came across this Columbia at my friends carriage museum , wondering is any of you have any info to share on it , or a source for any parts it might need and value on it. Really cool bike it would be


----------



## VITAL.SPARK (Oct 12, 2019)

The forging work and complexity are just out of this word!  The skill of the Craftsman is 1st class!!


----------



## Craig Allen (Oct 12, 2019)

It looks like a fairly complete bike apart from a few issues. Needs a new front axle, missing the foot rests on the front forks, a front saddle hook, and a rear saddle cantle. Block chain is available from Mike Cates in California. The rear saddle coil spring is all wrong. That's off of a Victor highwheel bike.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 13, 2019)

Amazing piece of art!!  Wow.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 13, 2019)

David Toppin has the correct rear seat Springs,he also has oversized crank pins for that left crank it cost about 250.00 for a cates chain if that is 1 inch pitch block chain , some of these bikes came with an ewart detachable chain and it has a different measurement , tires will cost around 150.00 , if you can find some , Greg Barron ,has black , red, and sometimes white ,the Dick Hammel rubber I have asked about , and have not heard back from them
K


----------



## Rustngrease (Oct 13, 2019)

Craig Allen said:


> It looks like a fairly complete bike apart from a few issues. Needs a new front axle, missing the foot rests on the front forks, a front saddle hook, and a rear saddle cantle. Block chain is available from Mike Cates in California. The rear saddle coil spring is all wrong. That's off of a Victor highwheel bike.



What would you value in this condition


----------



## Rustngrease (Oct 13, 2019)

bikebozo said:


> David Toppin has the correct rear seat Springs,



How much


----------



## bikebozo (Oct 13, 2019)

Probably about 150.00 .I will send him a message and he can tell me , I will post the price in a little while , he is on his way home from hershey . I think you will need 1 inch rear and 7/8th front , where do you live , so we will know who can install the tires for you , it is a very detailed process


----------



## Rustngrease (Oct 13, 2019)

I live in WA state


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 14, 2019)

March 7, 1890 issue of _The Wheel and Cycling Trade Review:_




August 8, 1890 issue of _The Wheel and Cycling Trade Review:_


----------



## Rustngrease (Oct 14, 2019)

Blue Streak said:


> March 7, 1890 issue of _The Wheel and Cycling Trade Review:_
> View attachment 1078604
> 
> August 8, 1890 issue of _The Wheel and Cycling Trade Review:_
> ...



Wow so awesome!! Thanks for sharing that


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 14, 2019)

$135.00?!  *$135.00?!?!:eek: Dear God!!!!*

That's $3,791.10 today.....


----------



## oldspoke (Oct 14, 2019)

Hello All

The saddle on this (the museum) bike looks like a saddle from a Victor HTS or Cusion Tire Safety. There is a similar saddle for sale by member "Ace" in the Parts for Sale section on the C.A.B.E.now. Very nice if you need one.

Enclosed are some photos of a 1890 C.LR., for comparison, like the "museum" bike in this discussion.

Glenn


----------



## Rustngrease (Oct 14, 2019)

oldspoke said:


> Hello All
> 
> The saddle on this (the museum) bike looks like a saddle from a Victor HTS or Cusion Tire Safety. There is a similar saddle for sale by member "Ace" in the Parts for Sale section on the C.A.B.E.now. Very nice if you need one.
> 
> ...



Wowzers!!! Beauty


----------



## oldspoke (Oct 14, 2019)

It may be that the original owner of the "museum" ' 90 C.L.R. liked the Victor saddle better than the Kirkpatrick saddle pictured on the stock images of the 1890 C.L.R. Many saddles are swapped out today in the bike biz.


----------



## pelletman (Oct 16, 2019)

That is a complete Victor safety saddle.  As Glenn said, saddles were changed to suit the rider's preferences


----------



## mike cates (Jun 26, 2020)

I've got the Columbia "hairpin" shaped seat post for sale if needed. $150 + shipping.
Mike Cates, CA.
(760) 473-6201 Voice Calls Only and No Texts
cates03212hotmail.com


----------



## mike cates (Jun 29, 2020)

Chain for this bike is definitely the Ewart detachable link chain that has a slightly longer pitch than the 1" pitch block chain that I sell. I have a CNC machine shop that can re cut the pitch to match my available 1" pitch block chain and I have done this on a couple of chain ring sprockets so meshing will be perfect. If you are a purist and don't want to actually use the bicycle, the Ewart chain would be correct but is very difficult to find.
You don't have to worry about re cutting the rear wheel hub sprocket as there are not enough chain blocks in contact with the fewer number of teeth to cause a build up of tolerance spacing differences between the Ewart chain cut pitch and my 1" pitch block chain and it works just fine.
Mike Cates, CA.
(760) 473-6201 Voice Calls Only and No Texts Answered
Email: cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## Rustngrease (Jun 29, 2020)

mike cates said:


> Chain for this bike is definitely the Ewart detachable link chain that has a slightly longer pitch than the 1" pitch block chain that I sell. I have a CNC machine shop that can re cut the pitch to match my available 1" pitch block chain and I have done this on a couple of chain ring sprockets so meshing will be perfect. If you are a purist and don't want to actually use the bicycle, the Ewart chain would be correct but is very difficult to find.
> You don't have to worry about re cutting the rear wheel hub sprocket as there are not enough chain blocks in contact with the fewer number of teeth to cause a build up of tolerance spacing differences between the Ewart chain cut pitch and my 1" pitch block chain and it works just fine.
> Mike Cates, CA.
> (760) 473-6201 Voice Calls Only and No Texts Answered
> Email: cates0321@hotmail.com



I actually have the original chain, will be looking for a front axel , I have the hub cones


----------

